# Coffee distributor - worthwhile?



## sandyjmacdonald (May 19, 2018)

Thinking of getting one of those coffee distributor things that you spin round. Probably not a £130 OCD one, but a cheaper £20-30 one on Amazon. Is it worthwhile? Does anyone use one?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I use a 54mm one with the Sage baskets, set to Razor depth. Distribute the grounds in the basket by grinding into a cup then dump grounds into PF via funnel, a couple of downward taps & side taps with heel of the hand, in with the tool & a couple of complete turns, no actual tamp, into the grouphead & pull the shot.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I use a cheapy one as well. First I use a Londinium distribution tool (looped wire thing) then level with the spinny tool before tamping. Works a treat in tackling an M3's volcano..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I use a cheapy amazon (I think - bought 2nd hand) one. Mix/declump first with a tiny fork & dosing ring then tamp after. Took a bit of trial & error to get the height right.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I've got one of these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B075PG5BX1/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I use it with a Rhinowares push tamper and set the height a couple of mm shallower than the tamper.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

What I find best about using the OCD tool is that it gives me a perfectly flat bed to tamp down onto. It makes tamping much easier.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Was curious after reading this thread as I wasn't getting the 'mouse tail' all that consistently. Picked up one off Amazon and this has definitely improved things


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

But does it taste better? My pours are often ugly as sin, but that's an ek43 for you. Tastes great (usually!)


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

fluffles said:


> But does it taste better? My pours are often ugly as sin, but that's an ek43 for you. Tastes great (usually!)


Tough one to answer that one, it's marginally better perhaps but I'm useless at recognising taste differences unless they're obvious!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I use one very consistent.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

To throw my 2p in. I always had to use one with the EK (more a stirrer than the grooming tool), with the mythos however it wasn't needed at all, a couple of taps and it's done.

Sorry it's not a definitive yes/no, but it's all I have.


----------



## sandyjmacdonald (May 19, 2018)

I've got one on the way from Amazon, so will report back once I've given it a go!


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Unravelled a paperclip to stir my ground coffee in portafilter with dosing funnel in place to keep it all in. Seems to do a reasonable job with any clumps.


----------



## nonickch (Mar 27, 2017)

There's an interesting experiment regarding the OCD at http://socraticcoffee.com/2016/12/examining-the-impact-of-the-ocd-on-total-dissolved-solids-extraction/

Never used one though. I'm into the paperclip business (well, actually a small notepad spiral) and I'm starting to suspect it's more of skill/equipment equalizer more than anything else.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

RoA19 said:


> Unravelled a paperclip to stir my ground coffee in portafilter with dosing funnel in place to keep it all in. Seems to do a reasonable job with any clumps.












Here's mine - I use it with my office setup (where else?!) where it does its magic









Oh, and it came for free...!


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Got one of the el cheapo eBay knockoffs, maybe not that much obvious difference with the really good shots, but it makes the whole process so easy and consistent. More good shots without fuss, winner.


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Have you got a link to the ebay one please?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Here you go @osrix


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I use my chisel type off centre so that it sweeps to the edge of the basket. It's 58mm dia. I use it to pretamp.







If I fail to keep the edge in contact with the basket as I rotate it's pretty obvious when I lift it off.

Going on another thread larger diameter ones may be available on ebay at lower prices, tampers too.

John

-


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Here you go @osrix


Nice one cheere man


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

I bought one of these a short while ago 58mm for my Gaggia, made it a lot easier for me.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi MWJB,

I have one of these for my Gaggia which was great (58mm)

I now have a BE and planned getting one for that but cannot source anywhere, where did you get a 54mm?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Les996 said:


> Hi MWJB,
> 
> I have one of these for my Gaggia which was great (58mm)
> 
> ...


I think someone on the forum was cutting down some 58mm to 54mm


----------

